# dusting my baby dwarf tears? Tips? Tricks?



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

So my new tank set up is proving to allow substrate residue from the water to rest atop the freshly planted baby dwarf tears. Is there a way to make this dust leave or will it just naturally go away? It's very minimal but is making the leaves look brown (the color of the substrate) because it's dust is lightly covering them. Any ideas on making it look better? Is vacuuming the bottom a possibility? These things were hard to get to stay down and I feel the system is a bit fragile at this point but I don't want the dust to affect their light intake either. Thanks.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

How long has it been set up? All that should settle in a few days. When I get debris on my plants, I put my hand in the tank and gently "wave" at them, which clears out almost everything. I do have a strong filter current, so the debris doesn't settle back on the plants. do you have a good current?


----------



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

My current is rather slow... There are no fish in there yet and I'm cycling the tank as I'm planting it. Ill probably upgrade my pump later. Right now I'm getting about 4 cycles an hour. It's freshwater and I think this is the minimum I can get away with.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

Just tried blowing it off with a light vacuum and it turns out its not dirt, its a very light algae bloom... Brown... Small hairs.. So any ideas on getting rid if that? Heh... I'm gonna reduce the time the lights are on for now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

There are algae remover products for aquariums, just add as directed to water, as long as you don't have any shrimp. Lights 8 hrs.only, check to see no sunlight is hitting tank throughout the day. I am suprised youre getting algae so soon... are you using fertilizers?


----------



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

7 t5 lights, co2, substrate for plants... I guess that's enough to make the algae start... Maybe it came on the plants too? Anyway, ill take your advice and minimize the lights being on. Thanks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

could easily have come with the plants...


----------

